# What Does "ABT" Stand For?



## rabbithutch

I know what they are, but I'm one of those people cursed with the need to know how things get their names.

Can someone please tell me how stuffed fresh peppers (jalapenos) got the name "ABT"?

TIA

rh


----------



## jirodriguez

lol... it's short for "Atomic Buffalo Turds"..... you asked!

Originally ABT's are left whole and cooked vertically in a rack, where poppers are split lengthwise and cooked horizontaly.


----------



## alelover

I thought poppers where breaded and deep fried. Or does it matter?


----------



## rabbithutch

It's always gotta be SOMEBODY!

Today it was me.


----------



## jirodriguez

alelover said:


> I thought poppers where breaded and deep fried. Or does it matter?


I think they can be either/or but not 100% sure. Course according to my wife I don't know @^#^% half the time anyway, so I may not be correct on any of this.... lol.


----------



## i is a moose

I've always wondered how the naming party associated a stuffed pepper cooked in a smoker or on a grill with a buffalo's stool.

They really don't look alike, and I hope above hope that they don't taste the same!


----------



## alelover

I have never tasted an actual buffalo turd but ABTs are awesome. Have no idea where the name originated.


----------



## hooligan8403

They are amazing and if buffalo turds actually taste like abts then we have been missing out. Except my last batch. Hottest Jalapenos Iv ever had and I like habaneros.


----------



## big game cook

well wrap em in bacon amd smoke em they do resemble dung. and ive even ate a few off a floor. well we dropped a rack on a garage floor one time. a few of us decided they were to good to toss.


----------



## big game cook

by the way i see bacon the 5th food group in a signature rodriguez, lol. heres my motto. if you dont like bacon, your wrong. lmao.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Actually RH , it was _probably_ named by someone that ( on the next morning ritual ) found that it was like trying to get rid of something as _big_ as a Buffalo Turd.


----------



## alblancher

Too much information.


----------



## pops6927

big game cook said:


> well wrap em in bacon amd smoke em they do resemble dung. and ive even ate a few off a floor. well we dropped a rack on a garage floor one time. a few of us decided they were to good to toss.


Welcome back, Big Game Cook!  Great to see ya posting!


----------



## i is a moose

alblancher said:


> Too much information.


Same.

Time to go shove my imagination in the dishwasher.


----------



## big game cook

Pops6927 said:


> Welcome back, Big Game Cook!  Great to see ya posting!


ya didnt have net for a while. got me a new notebook and wireless. now i got to break out a smoke!


----------

